# Roach that doesn't climb, bite or dig?



## DMP (Mar 5, 2009)

Know of a good breeder roach that doesn't dig and doesn't climb, and doesn't bite.  Any and all info will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## GOMER113 (Mar 5, 2009)

A B. dubia with a crushed head is not likely to bite or burrow.  Aside from that, I can't think of anything else that would meet your criteria.  Then again, I don't know much about different roach species, but crushing the head of a B. dubia seems to be the go to answer around here for those that have problems with them burrowing.


----------



## gvfarns (Mar 5, 2009)

Blatta lateralis.  It can bite a molting tarantula, similar to a cricket, but I don't consider that particularly bitey (all typical feeder insects *can* harm a molting tarantula).


----------



## Hamburglar (Mar 5, 2009)

B. dubia can climb rather well as nymphs.  They climb the sides of my large plastic tubs regularly.


----------



## Anthony Straus (Mar 5, 2009)

Hamburglar said:


> B. dubia can climb rather well as nymphs.  They climb the sides of my large plastic tubs regularly.


Are the sides smooth?? My dubia cannot climb at all. If the sides are smooth post a pic of your roaches...it may be that yours arent dubia.


----------



## Hamburglar (Mar 5, 2009)

I am quite sure they are dubia..  I have raised and sent out colonies of them.  You are correct that they have trouble climbing super smooth surfaces like glass or the super slick sides of some plastic containers.  However, there is a misconception amongst some that they can't climb at all.  If you are housing them in the gray plastic containers like you find at stores like walmart they most certainly can climb those.  If you feel the inside of those containers they feel very smooth to the touch.


----------



## Sathane (Mar 5, 2009)

B. Dubias are not climbers.  That being said.  If you are using the coloured tubs that have a very slightly textured surface B. Dubias may be able to scale them somewhat.  Switch to the smooth, shiny tubs and they will not be able to climb them.  Normally the clear tubs have the smooth surface which they also can't climb.


----------



## nhdjoseywales (Mar 5, 2009)

mine most definitely cannot climb the sides of a 20 gal sterlite container


----------



## Anthony Straus (Mar 5, 2009)

Hamburglar said:


> I am quite sure they are dubia..  I have raised and sent out colonies of them.  You are correct that they have trouble climbing super smooth surfaces like glass or the super slick sides of some plastic containers.  However, there is a misconception amongst some that they can't climb at all.  If you are housing them in the gray plastic containers like you find at stores like walmart they most certainly can climb those.  If you feel the inside of those containers they feel very smooth to the touch.


I use big plastic tubs and they 100% have never climbed the sides...maybe its just a bit different...:?


----------



## burmish101 (Mar 5, 2009)

My Periplaneta australasiae never dig but climb with ease, perfect for arboreals since theyre twice the size of lobsters.


----------



## Hamburglar (Mar 5, 2009)

Sathane said:


> B. Dubias are not climbers.  That being said.  If you are using the coloured tubs that have a very slightly textured surface B. Dubias may be able to scale them somewhat.  Switch to the smooth, shiny tubs and they will not be able to climb them.  Normally the clear tubs have the smooth surface which they also can't climb.


Depends on what you mean by "not climbers."  If you are saying they _usually_ don't climb I would agree with that.  However, telling someone that they don't climb at all is flat out false.  There is constantly one or two small nymphs in the channels where the handles are in my containers.  To get there, they have to climb from the bottom to the top.  I use rubbermaid containers currently and nymphs climb them all the time.  I have even witnessed adults (usually males) climb them a few inches off the bottom.  I don't use the see through containers  for that very reason, I don't want to see through them.  Rubbermaid containers have a very slight texture but it is _very_ slight.  I would call it smooth in fact.  However, I completely agree that they stay on the egg crates the vast majority of the time.  I have used two or three different types of tubs (all colored) and I have witnessed them climbing the sides in all of them from time to time.


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Mar 6, 2009)

anthonystraus said:


> Are the sides smooth?? My dubia cannot climb at all. If the sides are smooth post a pic of your roaches...it may be that yours arent dubia.


Vaseline is a roach keeper's best friend


----------



## Rochelle (Mar 6, 2009)

ScottySalticid said:


> Vaseline is a roach keeper's best friend


Actually...no.

The lightweight nymphs can and will simply use it for traction with their spikey little leggies.  
To avoid climbing all together in B.dubia; simply use a glass tank. They can be bought on the cheap at any resale shop or garage sale. Most of our_ very large_ glass tanks have been bought for less money than a small plastic bin (new). We keep literally thousands upon thousands of roaches...and the dubia do not even have a lid!  
Not a single escape in all this time.  
If you are keeping the species of roaches that _can_ climb glass; consider using the liquid Bug Barrier available from James Tuttle (blaberus). It lasts forever, is easy to use, is cheap, and does not get on your sleeves when you need to reach into your tank. 
To avoid digging; do not use substrate in your roach tank. If burrowing in a T. tank is an issue - follow above advice and squish their head. They will wiggle most enticingly for several hours and attract their intended diner. 

Hope this was helpful.


----------



## Matt K (Mar 6, 2009)

It seems like many people are chiming in, but we dont know what the OP wanted those criteria for.  Are they for pets? Feeders for something in particular?  What do you want these roaches for?  Posting more complete info would get the answers you look for.


----------



## DFox (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm using an opaque (green) plastic bin from Wal-Mart for my B. lateralis and I've only ever seen 1 tiny little nymph climing the sides once, the nymph in question only went a few inches up and just turned around and climbed back down. It was probably too difficult for him. I've also never been bitten by one of them, my only qualm with the lateralis is how ridiculously fast they are. Trying to reach in and grab one is practically impossible, I have to shake their hides over a clear plastic container and trick them into running onto my hand in order to feed specific roaches.


----------



## Sathane (Mar 7, 2009)

Hamburglar said:


> Depends on what you mean by "not climbers."  If you are saying they _usually_ don't climb I would agree with that.  However, telling someone that they don't climb at all is flat out false.  There is constantly one or two small nymphs in the channels where the handles are in my containers.  To get there, they have to climb from the bottom to the top.  I use rubbermaid containers currently and nymphs climb them all the time.  I have even witnessed adults (usually males) climb them a few inches off the bottom.  I don't use the see through containers  for that very reason, I don't want to see through them.  Rubbermaid containers have a very slight texture but it is _very_ slight.  I would call it smooth in fact.  However, I completely agree that they stay on the egg crates the vast majority of the time.  I have used two or three different types of tubs (all colored) and I have witnessed them climbing the sides in all of them from time to time.


By not climbers I meant they don't typically climb.  As indicated in the post, they will 'climb' textured surfaces - this is why I recommended the 'shiny' looking tubs to keep them in as these are very slick and not textured.  What might seem like a 'very slight texture' to us is a perfect foothold for the tiny hooks at the end of their feet.  Logically, nymphs can climb even 'slighter textures' since they are much smaller.  They have even been seen climbing the silicon beading used in aquariums since it's rubbery texture allows them to stick to it.


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Mar 7, 2009)

Rochelle said:


> Actually...no.
> 
> The lightweight nymphs can and will simply use it for traction with their spikey little leggies.
> To avoid climbing all together in B.dubia; simply use a glass tank. They can be bought on the cheap at any resale shop or garage sale. Most of our_ very large_ glass tanks have been bought for less money than a small plastic bin (new). We keep literally thousands upon thousands of roaches...and the dubia do not even have a lid!
> ...


Well #$%@#!  What should I use for hissers being kept in a plastic shoebox?  My females appear gravid and I should PROBABLY swap the vaseline with something before a mass escape happens!


----------



## Matt K (Mar 7, 2009)

All my hisser species have Vaseline barriers and I get no escapees ever of any size roach. Ever.


----------



## pinkfoot (Mar 12, 2009)

I have the converse result.

All of my hisser colonies are also on Vaseline barriers, and yet I have loads of small juveniles escaping, _and_ loads of fully grown adults easily passing the barrier and sitting on the lip of my container, so that if I am not cautious, they spray onto the floor when I open the lids.


----------



## Matt K (Mar 12, 2009)

How thick or thin and how wide is the band of Vaseline you apply?  That is probably the error.  Also the temp has a bearing on that as well, whats you temp?


----------



## jdcarrel (Mar 17, 2009)

Rochelle said:


> Actually...no.
> 
> The lightweight nymphs can and will simply use it for traction with their spikey little leggies.
> To avoid climbing all together in B.dubia; simply use a glass tank. They can be bought on the cheap at any resale shop or garage sale. Most of our_ very large_ glass tanks have been bought for less money than a small plastic bin (new). We keep literally thousands upon thousands of roaches...and the dubia do not even have a lid!
> ...


Actually cheap class tanks are not very good for dubia.  The dubia nymphs can climb the silicone holding the glass together.  If you do get a glass tank you should make sure there isn't much silicone to climb.


----------



## Digby Rigby (Mar 17, 2009)

*Clarifying non climbing*

When the term non climbing is used for cockroaches it means unable to climb smooth surfaces like glass and smooth plastics not ones with matte surfaces.  If you use completely smooth surfaces like glass and some shiny polycarbonates among others they can not climb.  Mineral build up from hard water and dust accumulation on even smooth surfaces can, over time, allow non climbers to climb.  Fluon is the superior substance to use to keep roaches from getting out it is unaffected by humidity or heat.  It was designed for use by entomolgists funnel traps.  It is superior to both bug stop and vaseline.  

Digby Rigby balboa28279@mypacks.net


----------



## burmish101 (Mar 18, 2009)

Well vaseline you should have a barrier about 3 inches wide and spread it on very THIN or babies of most species will walk through it with ease. Vaseline is very cheap and only needs to be re apply'd every 1-2 years in most cases, its like that here anyways, but my roaches have tons of room so they dont go up glass much.


----------

